# Funeral Insurance



## tdc4266 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi to one and all, I am new to this site.

Myself and wife have been residing in Germany for a number of years.

I was looking at the UK`s list of funeral insurance companies of which there are many.
Is there anything similar in Germany?

Any info would be much appreciated.

tdc4266


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

There's an old joke that goes something like "There's nothing the British won't bet on, and nothing the Germans won't insure themselves against."

I assume this more of a savings scheme than an insurance plan, strictly speaking. Given that death is a certainty, funerals would be a poor risk for an insurer.


----------



## tdc4266 (Jun 16, 2021)

WoW Thanks!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

tdc4266 said:


> Hi to one and all, I am new to this site.
> 
> Myself and wife have been residing in Germany for a number of years.
> 
> ...


Do a search on 'Sterbegeldversicherung' - all the big insurers offer it, but there are also smaller and specialised ones.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The other option might be to talk directly with a local funeral home. If you're at "that" point in life where you're not likely to move again, it may be possible to prepay funeral arrangements - either all at once or over time. And it does allow you to establish exactly what level of "service" you want. Or at least the local funeral director might know of funeral insurance companies that they have dealt with in the past and could give you a reference.


----------

